
Police destroy evidence with 10 failed passcode attempts on iPhone - cryoshon
https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2016/01/28/police-destroy-evidence-with-10-failed-passcode-attempts-on-iphone/
======
drittoperdritto
20 feet no-filming zone around cops? lol, mmurica.

~~~
DrScump
I love how Sophos quotes a source that has the wrong bill number, proving that
neither Sophos nor AP fact-checked it at all.

